# Mbuna tank stocking



## Thirdhead003 (Jan 1, 2020)

*** set up and cycled a 75 gal and am about ready to stock. *** run community tank for years but have decided to try mbuna tank. Here is a list *** worked out with local pet store who is pretty knowledgeable in general but id like to hear from some more specialized people. All suggestions welcomed. First is *** cycled an empty tank and have ammonia and nitrates to 0 so how do stock tank to prevent deadly spike and second question is, does my species give me a manageable and diverse population? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Thirdhead003 (Jan 1, 2020)

Forgot to post list lol
6 Labidochromis sp. "Hongi red"
6 Pseudotropheus sp. ''Acei yellow lab"'' 
6 Iodotropheus sprengerae ''Rusty'' 
6. Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos "maingano" 
1 bn plecos
6 synodontis lucipinnis


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Welcome to C-F!!!

Is the 75G tank the standard rectangular or is it some other shape?

Did you mean your ammonia and nitrite is zero and you have some level of nitrate over 10PPM?

How did you cycle the tank?


----------



## Thirdhead003 (Jan 1, 2020)

Thank you, glad i found forumn. Tank is 48x18x20 rectangle. I cycled using filter and media from old tank. Its been cycling empty for 33 days now. Ammonia and nitrite are 0 and nitrate is 8ppm as of yesterday.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would expect your selections to work. Hopefully you mean Pseudotropheus acei (which is a blue-purple colored fish) and not yellow labs as they are 2 different fish.

I would do 1m:7f on the hongi and maingano as they are aggressive. 1m:4f on the rusties and acei.

Five lucipinnis seems to work better than 6 and this is a 48" tank plus they are expensive.


----------



## Thirdhead003 (Jan 1, 2020)

Great, thats what i was hoping you would say. If i add to tank 1 species at a time over a 3 or 4 week span will i get a dangerous spike in ammonia or should it be ok?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

What size fish will you be buying?


----------



## Thirdhead003 (Jan 1, 2020)

Juvenile 1-2" im thinking...


----------



## Thirdhead003 (Jan 1, 2020)

DJ and deeda thank you very much for answering my question and helping me out. Happy new year!!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Thirdhead003 said:


> Great, thats what i was hoping you would say. If i add to tank 1 species at a time over a 3 or 4 week span will i get a dangerous spike in ammonia or should it be ok?


Have you been dosing your tank with ammonia for the 33 days?


----------



## Thirdhead003 (Jan 1, 2020)

Thanks again for your help. Tank is setup and fish are expected by Friday. Im waiting for background also as seen in pic.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Which species are you adding first?


----------



## Thirdhead003 (Jan 1, 2020)

I made some changes to species due to load suggestions i found on this forum on cookie cutter 75 gal stocking. I added 4 albino socolofi and bn pleco first. I then added 4 yellow labs, 4 rustys, 4 acei, and 2 catfishs. The only change i made to cookie cutter load is I added 4 demasoni's. Plan stated 4-5 of each and i went with 4 and added the demasoni's. Id like to add a couple more catfish but ill wait and see. Thoughts????


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The cookie cutters are not always ideal. When you say you added socolofi, labs, rustys and acei plus demasoni. Is that the entire fish list or are there more species in the tank?

Demasoni do best in large groups...like 15 for a 75G tank to manage aggression. I have always had problems with quads, even peacocks, labs and acei who are unusually peaceful for Africans.


----------



## Thirdhead003 (Jan 1, 2020)

That is the entire stock in my tank. 5 species of cichlid and then catfish and pleco.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would eliminate one species (demasoni) and add 5 Synodontis lucipinnis.

If you want to keep the demasoni I would up your numbers to 15 demasoni after removing extra males, and maybe keep the labs and acei. Eliminate the socolofi and rusties.

Or you could get a 72" tank and keep the 5 species. Just up the females to 4 and the demasoni to 15 or 20 after removing extra males.


----------

